# The Peasant's Revolt



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anyone know much about the Peasants Revolt or where I can get a Christian view of it on the internet.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 21, 2007)

Here are a few primary and secondary resources of interest:

The Twelve Articles of the Christian Union of Upper Swabia
Thomas Müntzer, _Sermon to the Princes_
Introduction to Martin Luther's _An Admonition to Peace_
Martin Luther, _An Admonition to Peace_
Martin Luther, _Against the Robbing and Murdering Hordes of Peasants_ 
_The German Peasants’ War and the Rural Reformation in German Lands, 1520-1555_
Philip Schaff, _History of the Christian Church_, Vol. VII, Chap. IV, § 75
J. H. Merle D'Aubigne, _History of the Reformation of the Sixteenth Century_, Book 10, Chap. 10


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks Andrew.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Sep 22, 2007)

I would also refer you to Ronald Bainton - Here I Stand, click here or here


----------

